# The Passing (L4D DLC)



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't read if you don't want some spoilers from the L4D universe. http://www.vg247.com/2010/03/20/l4d2s-the-passing-detailed-a-bit-more-contains-l4d1spoilers/

That said, although this makes me sad, in a sense it may help me stay more emotionally attached to everyone else.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Horror movies 101: The black guy ALWAYS dies. Always.

R.I.P Loius.
*pours a bottle of pills into the gutter*


----------



## Kajet (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Damn it if anyone should be killed off it should be Rochelle, I mean seriously that bitch is WAAAAAAAAY too forgettable.


----------



## Molotov (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I swear...if Bill is the one to be gone, I'm gonna cry. I'll cry even harder if it's Zoey.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> *pours a bottle of pills into the gutter*



Pills here!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I could see how it'd be Francis - That bastard (my favourite) is crazy.

I'm torn on who I'd rather see go - I love all the first L4D characters (Zoey is my least favourite, but better than any of the new set).


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

better not be Bill

if so, MAKE HIS ASS GO DOWN IN SUCH A MANLY WAY


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Uh, I think the whole point of this is that the *players* choose who dies - In other words, one of them says "OK, guys, go on without me, I'll hold off these six tanks while you detonate the charges."


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Runefox said:


> Uh, I think the whole point of this is that the *players* choose who dies - In other words, one of them says "OK, guys, go on without me, I'll hold off these six tanks while you detonate the charges."


ah but many folks forget something

There is gonna be a comic

The comic shows who is the destined to die


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

They should have made some excuse to kill off one of the L4D2 characters. Each one of them is worse than the original four with the exception of maybe Nick because he's such a smart ass. I think part of the problem is that they forgot to inject personality in L4D2. There's almost no lines between safe rooms.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Runefox said:


> Uh, I think the whole point of this is that the *players* choose who dies - In other words, one of them says "OK, guys, go on without me, I'll hold off these six tanks while you detonate the charges."



Wat?

"In it, it tells the story of how our heroes met up with the new ones  and now it looks as though it will also tell the story of how this  particular character met his or her demise. The character that bites the dust has yet to be announced, and now  that we know this, the title makes much more sense."


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Wat?
> 
> "In it, it tells the story of how our heroes met up with the new ones  and now it looks as though it will also tell the story of how this  particular character met his or her demise. The character that bites the dust has yet to be announced, and now  that we know this, the title makes much more sense."


its been told that in game, its up to the players, one play will have to remain behind to save the rest.

There is gonna be a Comic that is base on the passing but will show officially which character bites the dust.

Most rumors is: Its Bill, he shall be the one officially biting the dust, second place its Francis, and third is Louis, Fourth is folks raging wishing it was Rochelle.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> its been told that in game, its up to the players, one play will have to remain behind to save the rest.
> 
> There is gonna be a Comic that is base on the passing but will show officially which character bites the dust.
> 
> Most rumors is: Its Bill, he shall be the one officially biting the dust, second place its Francis, and third is Louis, Fourth is folks raging wishing it was Rochelle.



You mean Zoey.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



CrispSkittlez said:


> You mean Zoey.


no, we wish it was FUCKING ROCHELLE somehow

I mean no one in their right mind wants to play her anyway >[


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

The Passing poster shows all eight characters :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Lastdirewolf said:


> The Passing poster shows all eight characters :/


and its tag line: "No one Survives forever"
The L4D will also get its version of The passing, to which a survivor will have to sacrifice themselves for the others. It is said the survivors of L4D2 will meet all the survivors of L4D, it didnt state all 8 survivors will live.

http://kotaku.com/5498032/one-left-4-dead-character-wont-survive-the-passing


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I know...That has been stated several times in this thread.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Am I the only one who got bored of L4D really easy? I loved the characters but the gameplay... =[


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Lastdirewolf said:


> I know...That has been stated several times in this thread.


well nothing is set till the DLC comes out right, and also the comic


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Lastdirewolf said:


> The Passing poster shows all eight  characters :/
> 
> [/


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Garreth said:


>


Valve live on shooping stuff


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> Valve live on shooping stuff



Even valve would've shooped nick with at least half of his hair.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Garreth said:


> Even valve would've shooped nick with at least half of his hair.



Or Coach with at least the two arms most humans have. :V


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I hope Zoey dies. Fuckin' bitch, I hate her.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I bet its Bill. Specifically because he's the one you want to have survive.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



skittle said:


> I hope Zoey dies. Fuckin' bitch, I hate her.


you hate her more than Rochelle D=


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> you hate her more than Rochelle D=


I hate her and Rochelle. I generally hate all female characters so. ._. I love my Francis and Ellis.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



skittle said:


> I hate her and Rochelle. I generally hate all female characters so. ._. I love my Francis and Ellis.


but which one you hate more


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> but which one you hate more


I hate them both equally.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



skittle said:


> I hate them both equally.


its a known fact you cant never hate stuff Equally
>[


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> its a known fact you cant never hate stuff Equally
> >[


Oh trust me, I do.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I want Bill to die, there's nothing noteworthy about him to mention.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



CrispSkittlez said:


> I want Bill to die, there's nothing noteworthy about him to mention.



*i want you to die*
>:[
grr grr grr


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Jelly said:


> *i want you to die*
> >:[
> grr grr grr




Hey now, Bill's just the old guy (whom also has shrapnel in his leg), due to physical limitations he would probably be the first to die.

...and I don't like him.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



CrispSkittlez said:


> I want Bill to die, there's nothing noteworthy about him to mention.


Bill's the only reason they lived so long...then Francis then louis
so it would be honorable for him to make them live thru his death


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> Bill's the only reason they lived so long...then Francis then louis
> so it would be honorable for him to make them live thru his death



As long as you agree with me that Bill should die.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Jelly said:


> *i want you to die*
> >:[
> grr grr grr


Rage over abuse of the most awesome Left for Dead character EVER?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



San-Ryuuk said:


> Rage over abuse of the most awesome Left for Dead character EVER?



He'll be even more awesome when I don't have to hear his voice anymore.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



San-Ryuuk said:


> Rage over abuse of the most awesome Left for Dead character EVER?



yes
bill is my beautiful waifu

oh god
what if bill somehow gets infected and you have to kill him
;_______;
*tender kiss on the beard* goodnight sweet prince


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



CrispSkittlez said:


> As long as you agree with me that Bill should die.


I still want Rochelle to die over Bill


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> I still want Rochelle to die over Bill



that wouldnt make no goddamn sense, though

sidenote: Louis sucks.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Jelly said:


> yes
> bill is my beautiful waifu
> 
> oh god
> ...


Nah, there's gonna be a scene where his beard turns (like this http://mirror.digital-flux.com/files/public/bills_beard_turned.jpg) and you have to kill it without killing Bill. In expert mode it has as much health as the tank, and rifle butting Bill is enough force to kill him.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

noooooooooooooooooooo

Sadly, it is true that Francis' beard is way too much of a pussy to be a special infected. So, I imagine that Bill's beard shields Francis' beard from the impending infection. A true American hero.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Jelly said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Sadly, it is true that Francis' beard is way too much of a pussy to be a special infected. So, I imagine that Bill's beard shields Francis' beard from the impending infection. A true American hero.


I hear Francis and Louis really let themselves go after the end of the first one. They both grow their hair and beards out to look more like the original character concepts if you've seen those. But I heard Francis isn't as fat as the original model.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Jelly said:


> that wouldnt make no goddamn sense, though
> 
> sidenote: Louis sucks.


cause no one likes Rochelle, and those that do were forced many a times to play as her to the point they liked her.

also SCREW YOU, I'm playing as Frank West


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

yeah, but she, like, can't die because that would break the continuity
and that's really important in zombie killin' games
>:I


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> cause no one likes Rochelle, and those that do were forced many a times to play as her to the point they liked her.
> 
> also SCREW YOU, I'm playing as Frank West


You know it's sad when a photojournalist is more badass than the entire crew of a zombie apocalypse sequel.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Jelly said:


> yeah, but she, like, can't die because that would break the continuity
> and that's really important in zombie killin' games
> >:I


dun worry we got 2 more black folks, if out of 3 of em have to go...I would always pick Rochelle


San-Ryuuk said:


> You know it's sad when a photojournalist is  more badass than the entire crew of a zombie apocalypse sequel.


its cause he covered wars ya know


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> its cause he covered wars ya know


My favorite quote of the game is after that line when he walks in to the mall and he's like "Zombies, huh? I had a feeling you'd show up. HURR DURR DURR."
I mean, it isn't like he hasn't seen hundreds of them and killed some already. >.<


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



San-Ryuuk said:


> I hear Francis and Louis really let themselves go after the end of the first one. They both grow their hair and beards out to look more like the original character concepts if you've seen those. But I heard Francis isn't as fat as the original model.



That would actually be pretty cool.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I would rather they kill off a L4D2 character. I didn't get into L4D2 like I did L4D1.. and I really enjoyed all the characters from the first game. My best guess would be Francis or Bill.. maybe Zoey, but I doubt it'd be her or Louis.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Kyoujin said:


> I would rather they kill off a L4D2 character. I didn't get into L4D2 like I did L4D1.. and I really enjoyed all the characters from the first game. My best guess would be Francis or Bill.. maybe Zoey, but I doubt it'd be her or Louis.



Yeah, I'm not sure why the cast from L4D1 (except Bill) stuck to me in the way they did.

L4D2's cast isn't very memorable.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

I honestly thought the l4d2 survivors had a bit more personality then  the l4d1 survivors. I do hope they kill off Rochelle though, she's gotto  be the most annoying out of the whole bunch.



CrispSkittlez said:


> Hey now, Bill's just the old guy (whom also has shrapnel in his leg), due to physical limitations he would probably be the first to die.
> 
> ...and I don't like him.



You're just jealous.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



CrispSkittlez said:


> I want Bill to die, there's nothing noteworthy about him to mention.


...Uh, he has the best quote of the whole game though!
"I remember the zombie apocalypse of '78" or some year. Fuckin' senile bastard is awesome.


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Kajet said:


> Damn it if anyone should be killed off it should be Rochelle, I mean seriously that bitch is WAAAAAAAAY too forgettable.


It's someone from l4d *1* and my guess is either bill or zoey cause louis is a chicken and wouldnt make the ultimate sacrafice and francis would say "i hate death"


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



kiro02 said:


> It's someone from l4d *1* and my guess is either bill or zoey cause louis is a chicken and wouldnt make the ultimate sacrafice and francis would say "i hate death"


The old man or Black guy dies, those are the rules, chicks dont start dropping till at least a dude goes down first also


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Crysix Corps said:


> The old man or Black guy dies, those are the rules, chicks dont start dropping till at least a dude goes down first also



you've got a point. but what if the black guy is a chicken so much so it's like he's a girl...would that mean he divided by zero?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



kiro02 said:


> you've got a point. but what if the black guy is a chicken so much so it's like he's a girl...would that mean he divided by zero?


it will explain why we have Rochelle in L4D2
but in turn it would go till the old man dies


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Garreth said:


> You're just jealous.



Oh yes, I would love to be an old war veteran. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh yes, I would love to be an old war veteran. :V


Vietnam mang :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Why simply play as an old person for a few hours when you can FEEL the joy of gray hair and arthritis.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



CrispSkittlez said:


> Why simply play as an old person for a few hours when you can FEEL the joy of gray hair and arthritis.


>[ I already have arthritis and some gray hair at 20


----------



## Garreth (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

How it'll happen and who will die.

*Nick*: Shit, they just keep on coming and coming. At this rate, we'll all be dead. Oh well it was nice knowing all of you, except for you Ellis.
*Ellis*: Now that was just uncalled for.
Coach: Shit son, now you're talking crazy.
*Bill*: He does have a point, and at the rate that things are going, we will all be dead in 3 minutes.
*Ellis*: Ah shit! Well what does that mean?
*Bill*: It means that one of us will need to lead the horde away so that the rest of us can run away. Chances are..... that person won't make it out alive.
*Francis*: I hate dying.
*Louis*: No.... NO!
*Rochelle*: There has to be a better alternative, you're talking like a man that's off his rocker now.
*Bill*: I've lead my men this far already.... and it's my responsibility to see to it that they make it out of here alive.
*Zoey*: No... you can't Bill! We are going to make it out of here alive, all of us!
*Coach*: That girl is talking some sense, there's no reason for us to go to such extremes yet.
*Bill*: There's no time to sit around here twiddling our thumbs till we're all dead. Someone has to act now otherwise we will all-

*Gun shots go off in the background*

*Keith*: YEEEEAAAAAHHHHH! GUESS WHO'S GONE AND FOUND HIMSELF SOME WEAPONS?! COME GET YOURSELF SOME YOU ZOMBIE SONZ OF BITCHES! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! *runs into crowd of zombies*

*Nick Coach Rochelle Bill Zoey Francis Louis*: .........
*Ellis*: Have I ever told you the time my friend Keith ran into a crowd of zombies once?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Garreth said:


> How it'll happen and who will die.
> 
> *Nick*: Shit, they just keep on coming and coming. At this rate, we'll all be dead. Oh well it was nice knowing all of you, except for you Ellis.
> *Ellis*: Now that was just uncalled for.
> ...



I prefer this one


			
				user on kotoku said:
			
		

> EXT. SMALL LOUISIANA TOWN:
> 
> Eight SURVIVORS flee a horde of ZOMBIES, firing their GUNS at them  OCCASIONALLY.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Those are both pretty good, actually. :V


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

*L4D DLC!*

Yeah I just remembered that tommorrow The Passing comes out!!

Finally I get to reunite with my sweet, sweet zoey

So I figured "why not waste space on FAF about this!" and here I am

Feel free to share any thought or opinions on the new DLC, or on L4D (or 2) in general.

Oh and one more thing, does anyone know if it's going to be free or not for the DLC on pc?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*

Great. It comes out, and not only do I have to buy MS Points, but my friend is borrowing the game.

FFFFFFFF-


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



Alstor said:


> Great. It comes out, and not only do I have to buy MS Points, but my friend is borrowing the game.
> 
> FFFFFFFF-


 
Lol that blows, you better march into your friend's house and KICK HIS ASSS!!! I mean take the game back


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*

It's probably going to be free, just like Crash Course. I'm going to try and play with the devs. I hope to god I don't get Gabe.


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



Faris said:


> It's probably going to be free, just like Crash Course. I'm going to try and play with the devs. I hope to god I don't get Gabe.


 
Oh yeah I just read about that valve play thing, sounds cool.. I'll probably try to play too. Is Gable some asshole or something?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



Faris said:


> It's probably going to be free, just like Crash Course. I'm going to try and play with the devs. I hope to god I don't get Gabe.



stupid microsoft and their making me buy the dlc..... bastards.

regardless, I'm excited


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



garoose said:


> Oh yeah I just read about that valve play thing, sounds cool.. I'll probably try to play too. Is Gable some asshole or something?



He is a fat manchild that ate Half Life 2 Episode 3. I played with him once and oh dear god his fat oozed over the internet.

He's also the head developer at Valve.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*

~> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1671994#post1671994

:v already a thread made about it.

560MSP or whatever, yay? Free for PC :l


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



Lastdirewolf said:


> ~> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1671994#post1671994
> 
> :v already a thread made about it.
> 
> 560MSP or whatever, yay? Free for PC :l


 
Damn... I even searched first, but only for "l4d dlc"

oh well sorry everyone


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

*crosses fingers* Please kill Rochelle, please kill Rochelle.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*

*takes deep breath...*

WOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!   About @#$%ing time!   *rubs hands with glee*  Friday is so gonna kick ass now when I play with my friends. *G*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*



Faris said:


> *crosses fingers* Please kill Rochelle, please kill Rochelle.


they said specifically "FIRST GROUP OF SURVIVORS"


but doesnt mean someone gonna mod it that Roche dies


----------



## Issashu (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*

Hope it's better than the last one...at least it will have an interesting story 

So far nothing beats the original campaigns.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



Issashu said:


> Hope it's better than the last one...at least it will have an interesting story



It's free shit that with other companies you'd have to pay for. And you're complaining the last one wasn't too good?

Sure, it was short, but the new style of climax event worked pretty well and caught a lot of people off balance the first time around.


----------



## Barak (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Please......KILL LOUIS !!!


----------



## Issashu (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



Voidrunners said:


> It's free shit that with other companies you'd have to pay for. And you're complaining the last one wasn't too good?
> 
> Sure, it was short, but the new style of climax event worked pretty well and caught a lot of people off balance the first time around.


 
I don't mind it being short or anything. I understand it's free  and definatly want to play it. Simply I didn't like the chaos of the Crash Course DLC. It's too much like L4D 2, where the game is not difficult because you are running out of ammo or you need to somehow survive the fire timer of the tank, but it's difficult simply because the zombie waves never stop. That's why I'm saying that the original campaigns are far superior.

Edit: What I really want to see are the survivor events from L4D 2. The only good thing about the second game. And yeah Crash Course's survival was interesting


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: L4D DLC!*



Issashu said:


> What I really want to see are the survivor events from L4D 2. The only good thing about the second game.



Whut. L4D2 is a fantastic game. Constantly hilarious, if not with a few too many weapons. I can quite happily complete a campaign with nothing but a samurai sword.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Well, Valve's gonna be in a world of shit if the black man or the woman dies, so you can rule Louis and Zoey. Francis has been the tough guy the whole time so he's a possibility. Bill's old and and a war vet and it could go something like the 2 scenarios you guys already posted.

Other than being racist or sexist, Louis isn't man enough to let himself fall behind for  the rest of the group unless they physically force him to stay behind (sacrifice the black guy), so I highly doubt it will be Louis. (Unless in an unfortunate turn of events, he gets dragged off and nobody is able to save him)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

It came out.

It is awesome.

Although only took 30 minutes to beat. Could probably done faster, I was exploring.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: The Passing*

Don't spoil who dies. :V


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2010)

I just read spoilers.

wellplayedvalve
wellplayed

Also the weekly Mutations are a cool idea.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 22, 2010)

No big surprise on the pivotal point of The Passing


The golf club sounds funny, the M60 is awesome, and the lockboxs are *ridiculous. *Need 30 pills? I know Louis does! Too bad...he...

Oh wait, no spoilers!

(Kidding!)

((or am I))


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm missing something. How the hell do you get it? Does Steam auto-update before playing or something? Do you have to find it somewhere? I can't even find anything on Steam about it.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I'm missing something. How the hell do you get it? Does Steam auto-update before playing or something? Do you have to find it somewhere? I can't even find anything on Steam about it.



If you try to play the game, it'll update.
that's how the one for L4D working anyway

if you left steam on, it might've already updated the game


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, it's updated nothing. Even checking the Update NEews on Steam, the last one was 24th feb.

This is mildly irritating.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Nope, it's updated nothing. Even checking the Update NEews on Steam, the last one was 24th feb.
> 
> This is mildly irritating.



Did you try to start the game?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Several times.

Has it actually been released on the PC? Or maybe it's rolling out at different times in different countries.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope it's that rock over there.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 22, 2010)

There are like 50 different Valve content servers across the world and they are updated asymetrically.  I remember waiting for L4D1 updates, some of my friends would get them an hour before others.  It wasn't time delayed, just different content servers got the content at different tymes.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait...it's updating now...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

getting servers are busy


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Kinda, it's downloading but slowly. It claims 6min6seconds to completion, but it's only done two bars.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 22, 2010)

Valve's content network bandwidth has jumped 300% in the last 10mins.

http://store.steampowered.com/stats/content/

A friend has it now, meanwhile I can't launch the game due to servers being busy.

Yup, this is it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

God damn. My update just cancelled due to servers.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 22, 2010)

Used Bandwidth: 211,627

megabits, that's 2116 times more bandwidth than my local network.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

CONGRATS VALVE
YOU DID THE SAME SHIT LIKE LAST TIME
*Since cant enjoy L4D2 at all, has gone into Offline mode*


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Steam servers are too busy to update L4D2. D=


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> CONGRATS VALVE
> YOU DID THE SAME SHIT LIKE LAST TIME
> *Since cant enjoy L4D2 at all, has gone into Offline mode*



By that you mean they released an update, and everyone gets the update simultaneously the download's slow? You're complaining because of standard update procedure?


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

I need like 1 or 2 more people to play right now. If you want to, just hit me up on Steam my ID is zerotwo and my name is Tao.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> By that you mean they released an update, and everyone gets the update simultaneously the download's slow? You're complaining because of standard update procedure?


wrong what they did in the past having servers being busy
I'm not getting the update thats the thing, but I cant even play my L4D also


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wrong what they did in the past having servers being busy
> I'm not getting the update thats the thing, but I cant even play my L4D also



Oh, you mean the servers being busy because of all the people downloading the update, as per standard procedure.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

I said fuck it and grabbed it. I'll let it install/download/update when i sleep. L4D was fun so I'm sure I'll enjoy this too for a good bit, plus its on sale. ...and the new shit....and I want to know who the fuck died.
And you faggots need to hit me up with some friend requests. Tecopet


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Got it, played it.

Not very satisfying. You'd only know one of them died if you'd read it somewhere. There's no mention, just one survivor missing.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Got it, played it.
> 
> Not very satisfying. You'd only know one of them died if you'd read it somewhere. There's no mention, just one survivor missing.



They say that they lost a man and you find his body later on.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

I never saw a body anywhere.

Am I going to have to play again?


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I never saw a body anywhere.
> 
> Am I going to have to play again?



SPOILER: The body is in a room right next to the generator in the finale. Just look for a trail of blood.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I went back to play again and found it. Missed that the first time.

Also got Francis and Ellis having an argument about tacos, and Zoe screaming about us being maniacs and blowing it all up as the credits rolled.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

I couldn't figure out what Zoey was screaming about. We didn't blow anything up, did we?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a quote from the original Planet of the Apes, or something.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> Oh, you mean the servers being busy because of all the people downloading the update, as per standard procedure.


yes cause I cant enjoy my other games when such a massive update (to which everyone said "it feels like Crash Course again, but for L4D2") happens.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2010)

Goodbye bill, sad to see him go.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, he WAS old. Though I would have preferred Rochelle to go.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yes cause I cant enjoy my other games when such a massive update (to which everyone said "it feels like Crash Course again, but for L4D2") happens.



Having a decent internet connection would fix it? I managed to get right into everything, and I'm in Australia!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> Having a decent internet connection would fix it? I managed to get right into everything, and I'm in Australia!


no its cause you're Saxton Hale, you get into ANYTHING


and dont you have more hippies to beat up with your bare hands?


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 22, 2010)

I've actually converted all the hippies in the area to proper steak-eating citizens.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2010)

I liked him the best.
[SIZE=-1]Now cracks a noble heart. Goodnight, sweet Bill. 
And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.[/SIZE]


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> epic picture
> I liked him the best.



You are full of win today Cannon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I liked him the best.
> [SIZE=-1]Now cracks a noble heart. Goodnight, sweet Bill.
> And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.[/SIZE]


He be killing hell's demons now


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2010)

Isn't the reason why they killed him off cause the voice actor went to jail?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Isn't the reason why they killed him off cause the voice actor went to jail?


probably why no new stuff in Crash course, but they still doing something for L4D1


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> probably why no new stuff in Crash course, but they still doing something for L4D1



I'm hoping the DLC for L4D1 is better than the one for L4D2.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm hoping the DLC for L4D1 is better than the one for L4D2.


....
THIS IS VALVE WERE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2010)

Hold up a sec I got something to add


CannonFodder said:


> I liked him the best.
> [SIZE=-1]Now cracks a noble heart. Goodnight, sweet Bill.
> And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.[/SIZE]


[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6H1AjTRU3A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6H1AjTRU3A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
inb4 "fucking scotland"


----------



## Alstor (Apr 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> inb4 "fucking scotland"


"I hate Iceland!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> "I hate Iceland!"


Did he hate bagpipes too?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Did he hate bagpipes too?


 Nope, just Iceland. For no good reason, too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Nope, just Iceland. For no good reason, too.


*continues playing him off*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the L4D series. Playing The Passing now and so for it's good.

Lol moment.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I love the L4D series. Playing The Passing now and so for it's good.
> 
> Lol moment.



What really pieces that picture together is the graffiti saying "I TOOK THE FIRST GOOD SHIT IN YEARS"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Just finished it. I am seriously raging at the plot and cast interactions.

It was too easy as well. I beat it on expert. Alone.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Frank West, he was there

hes probably alive suplexing zombies


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Just finished it. I am seriously raging at the plot and cast interactions.
> 
> It was too easy as well. I beat it on expert. Alone.



They _did_ give you crates of neverending pills, molotovs, etc and plenty of items along the way.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 24, 2010)

I was dissappoint...I mean, there was no Bill omg sacrificing himself or anything epic. He was just...dead.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

skittle said:


> I was dissappoint...I mean, there was no Bill omg sacrificing himself or anything epic. He was just...dead.


cause they left it to the Comic to deal with that


----------



## Neybulot (Apr 25, 2010)

I felt The Passing was alright, but I do feel the experience will be more complete when the L4D1 DLC comes out. This DLC felt rather...Awkward.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 26, 2010)

I lol @ 360 gamers who bought this. It's pretty good if it's free, obviously.


----------



## Spyena (Apr 26, 2010)

skittle said:


> I was dissappoint...I mean, there was no Bill omg sacrificing himself or anything epic. He was just...dead.



The L4D1 DLC is going to deal with this.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause they left it to the Comic to deal with that


Pffft. I dun wanna have to read to understand muh vidya games!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

skittle said:


> Pffft. I dun wanna have to read to understand muh vidya games!


but in comics it can make his death so epic

Here lies bill, he took down 5 tanks, 6 chargers, 10 hunters 2 witches, 3 boomers, a smoker and a jockey, to only be defeated by a Frank West Zombie.

and oh how Fanboys of the Dead Rising series are raging due to one thing

All the writing on the walls, ARE ALSO CANON due to valve saying they are and yearly doing an update to update the dates on the walls.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

Bill's practically the face of the L4D series after the TF2 hat and now this. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Bill's practically the face of the L4D series after the TF2 hat and now this. :V


next TF2 item, BILL'S CIGARETTE!



wait


*goes to check* WHERES THE FUCK IS HIS CIGARETTE, THATS NOT BILL AT ALL


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> next TF2 item, BILL'S CIGARETTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we know why Spy wears a mask. Bill never died, he was just using a Dead Ringer! :V


----------



## DaxCyro (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually Bill's death is covered. 
It's part of the random conversations you can get just before you start the final rescue event.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> Actually Bill's death is covered.
> It's part of the random conversations you can get just before you start the final rescue event.


not really, they do explain yes he died, but when we got there he is already obviously long been dead. The Comic and a DLC for L4D1 will further go on what happen to the L4D survivors after being saved by the military.

What I learn

Something happened after the survivors in L4D1 was saved by the military after blood Harvest


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't gotten this yet and now that I know Bill dies, I don't want to ='(.


----------



## Agathos (Apr 29, 2010)

The Passing, I am disappoint.

First, bill bites it, it's only three chapters, and the interractions are boring,...except some of the lines. Like calling Nick Colonel Sanders...lol


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 29, 2010)

I only got to play The Passing once before my computer broke.


----------

